
Memorado Hackweek: 4 apps for refugees in 4 days - igor_filippov
https://medium.com/@Memorado/day-3-4-memorado-hackweek15-41474f5af452
======
contingencies
Refugees are an example of a community with no cellular service who need to
share information ad-hoc. Think: Finding missing relatives in camp situations,
reporting the viability of migration routes, weather or road conditions, the
location of immigration checkpoints, etc. This is a perfect application of ad-
hoc wireless / mesh networking, see
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=945047)
and
[https://bug945047.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=840...](https://bug945047.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=8407268)

